# Mtani & Roodles bubbas @ 19 days



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, thought I would post some pics of the bubs that were taken last Sunday. They are coming along really well, playing & interacting with each other which is so lovely to watch. I hope you enjoy the piccies!

Boy 1 (Bulldog) You may know him as Jovan!!



























Girl 1 (Moony)



























Girl 2 (Fishface)



























Boy 2 (E.T.)


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Lovely but would you like to be called Fishface lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: but how can you call that cute little girl Fishface they're all really sweet xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww gorgeous!!! Lovely pics!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww..Bless Great Pics To..


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments! They are all affectionate little names I assure you! I will tell you why they were named as such! Ok Bulldog because when he was born that is what his head reminded me of, Moony as she has a kind of crest shaped moon marking on her left side, Fishface because she has a fish shaped marking on her left side & E.T. because when he first opened his eyes that's what he looked like bless him! I'm not being cruel honest, I really do love all my babies!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

aww little cuties!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

WOW very cute


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Thankies Matt!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww they are gorgeous! :001_tt1: 
I miss having the little one shere! :crying:


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

making me broddy for another furbaby


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my! they are beyond adorable!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww thank you TB, Joote & Aud's mum for your lovely comments


----------

